# Name this Bird!



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

What do you think it is?


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 18, 2013)

Red tail hawk ...


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

Another


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

another


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

What you looking at


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

Birdy


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

I agree Nuge, but on another site they were saying it was a Brown Eagle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 18, 2013)

That there is my most favorite bird a Red Tail Hawk. Simply a magnificent creature.


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes very Magnificent, I watched three of them pick off and eat squirrels and a cat for about a hour one day in Metro Atlanta. It was amazing to watch one of them dive about 300 feet and pick off a squirrel running across a power line as fast as he could.


----------



## BERN (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm going with George.


----------



## jesnic (Dec 18, 2013)

Definitely a red tailed hawk. The striped belly is a give away. Brown Eagles have a solid light brown belly.


----------



## Hoss (Dec 19, 2013)

Cool shots.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 19, 2013)

That's a Red-tailed for sure. What's a Brown Eagle? Never heard of one.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 19, 2013)

Lol but that mocking bird would tear his red tail up if it came to close to its nest. Im just glad they are no bigger than they are. Has to be one of the most aggresive birds on earth.


----------



## pdsniper (Dec 20, 2013)

It’s an Immature red tail hawk probably about a year or so old it has not gotten its adult plumage yet


----------



## BigBuckFinder (Dec 23, 2013)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Lol but that mocking bird would tear his red tail up if it came to close to its nest. Im just glad they are no bigger than they are. Has to be one of the most aggresive birds on earth.



I actually have pictures of one of those mocking birds being eaten by one of the other Hawks that was with this one.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Dec 23, 2013)

It's a.......
SURFIN' BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRD......a papa umm mam ma papa um mama ma


----------

